# cigarette lighter



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

okay so im kind of confused about my cigarette lighter. When i try to plug anything in it, nothing fits at all. I can get the first half in, but the metal pieces on the side wont even go in at all. Ive tried a couple different things, theyve all said that they work in cigarette lighters. 
Do i have to like force them in or something? or get some kind of adapter? 
:wtf:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The Import Cig lighters are a little smaller than domestics, so yes wiggle it in !!!


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

last time i tried that it damaged the front of the plug. it seems like theres something in the lighter thats stopping it from going back any further.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

replace the lighter, they are inexpensive


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

is it hard to install them?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

from memory
just take off the trim plate, remove the blank at the top between the switches and remove the screw, then pop it off using some kind of flat wide tool to avoid damaging the trim. the top comes out and it kind of hinges, remove the plugs on switches and lift out.
just unscrew the housing on the cig lighter from behind, screw in a new one. attach the wiring. replace.
you may be able to do it without unplugging the switches.
I will look at mine when I get home and let you know if this is incorrect.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

there is a thread with photos i posted !!!


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks.
i tried looking for the thread but i couldnt find it
can you post the link?


----------

